# perch and other river fish in a aquarium



## beastluke

has any one else ever put common river fish in an aquarium because bout a month and a half ago me and my bro were sorting out the garage and came across an old 40 gal tank. so what we did was:
cleaned it
put gravel on the floor
put plants in
put filter in and powerhead to create moving water
filled with water
and we waiter for 4 weeks for the tank to settle.
yesturday we went to a perch, dace and gudgen farm and your aloud to take hom what you catch for a small fee of about 50 p a fish. well we caught 9 perch, let 3 back so we have 6, 5 dace and we let 2 back so we got 3, and 2 gudgen which we kept both
they all are swimming around fine but i thought they would all die in a few hours but were coming up to day 2 so fingers crossed!
has any one els done this?


----------



## Omerov1986

far to over stocked, take all but one perch and two gudgeon back MAX


----------



## beastluke

*,*

well none of the fish are over 4 inches big
most caught using nets and lures
will be redoing 1 more 40 gal and 2 60 gals for these guys and some more when they out grow this
and the dace
hello they are the smallest of them all!


----------



## HABU

i've kept local fish from here in tanks a few times way back in the day... i had wonderful results... water changes and filtration is the key to long term success!....


----------



## beastluke

*....*

thanks habu
well i got a sump set up so its like a constant water change


----------



## Aquai

> well i got a sump set up so its like a constant water change


Explain this magical sump to me?

I would topup with rainwater at least once a week if possible.
What filtration do you have? If any? As ammonia's going to be a problem without a decent filter and heavy stocking


----------



## Kensington

I have Stone Loach, Tench, Carp and chub in my tank which I'm using as a stock pond for growing them on. As long as you have adequate filtration, don't overstock/overfeed etc you shouldn't have any problems. I'd love to try keeping Perch, I bet they look great.


----------



## sandmatt

#Surely the perch would attack the other fish?


----------



## beastluke

*update*

well it is all good
the perch roam around
dace in there going from side to side
gudgens are staying to the bottom just like in wild
im feeding them on maggots from my takle shop 
works gr8
will try to get pics soom
naybe set up a new tank split the pop or perch in two, put half in new tank
and get more perch and gudgeon for it
i visited this guy in ohio when i was on holyday and he has ann aquarium the size of his cellar consisting of all english river fish. even got 2 pike in there!


----------



## louodge

ive kept carp common,mirror,leather,crucian and ive kept tench


----------



## gazz

Personally i'd just have a gang of 4-5 perch.They'll look nice when there at there max.If you have perch soon or later the perch WILL concider the dace and gudgoen or any other smaller fish dinner.


----------



## alpharoyals

Im surprised the gudgeon are still there LOL


I have afew common fish on with my koi in my 90 gallon. I would love a tank of perch! :2thumb:


----------



## carisma02uk

one of my lfs sell a wide variety of native fish!

pike,
barbel,
perch,
sticklebacks,
chub,
carp,
tench..

quite a nice set up also...

im in need of a pike i think they are stunning!!

Jon


----------



## HABU

i've kept bluegill. crappie and bass in tanks before... the sunfish and bluegill were the best.... very pretty and tough guys... it was fun catching babies and small one and picking out the ones with the prettiest colors while fishing... this all makes me want to keep them again.... bass and bluegill i kept together i just made sure the bass were smaller than the bluegill... and the nice thing is that you can let them go when you want new ones... there are so many hybrids in the bluegill family and some of the colors are world class.... once as a kid i actually went fishing in my tank for the bluegill... it was crazy but fun... you could catch the same fish over and over again right in your room... i was a looney kid!:lol2:


----------



## STReptiles

ive kept mirror and common carp in a tank with no problems.


----------



## sasandjo

carisma02uk said:


> im in need of a pike i think they are stunning!!
> 
> Jon


 
i'll agree here one of the best looking natives we have over here...easy too keep as well they just get darn big fast...and i mean fast as much as 20lb in just under 3 years


----------



## Alex M

I keep Perch, Roach and Rudd. I suspect that when/if the Roach/Rudd breed this year the juveniles won't last too long though. Perch are amazing fish, they look great swimming around in the shallows on a sunny day.


----------



## sandmatt

Alex M said:


> I keep Perch, Roach and Rudd. I suspect that when/if the Roach/Rudd breed this year the juveniles won't last too long though. Perch are amazing fish, they look great swimming around in the shallows on a sunny day.


Aye specially if you take a few maggots! theres not many better sights than seeing a wild perch feeding frenzy specially as bigger and bigger ones seem to join in.


----------



## beastluke

*update*

ok i have split up the groupe
in a 20 gal there is a sh.t load of minos and the gudgeon
in a 15 gal are the dace
in the 40 gal i have 6 perch
could anyone post pictures of there filteration and explain anything special?
thanx
luke


----------



## gizzard

why are you taking up loads of space with tanks that they will outgrow anyway? build a pond, plant it nicely, keep the water clear, add some hiding spaces for small/young fish.


----------



## LANEYABC123

*Tank*

Please add pictures
what do you feed them


----------



## Ferret1959

One problem you will have is when the water gets warm in the summer.

Try and get a chiller.


----------



## beastluke

i 4got about this thread. all of the fish were transported back to the river we got them from exept 2 perch and 2 dace which are in my dads big pond with a massive chub and thats all i know now as i dont live with him


----------



## Grond

Ahhhhhhhh! It's nice of you to feed your dad's chub!!


----------



## beastluke

lol thats what i said to him but he said it would be fine.
i just rung him and he said there is the chub and perch but nothing else now
its a waste of space really. its about 450 gallon 
i recon he should just wak a sturgeon in there


----------



## ern79

beastluke said:


> im feeding them on maggots from my takle shop


i know this thread is about done but id like to add that maggots are not a good staple food for fish in a tank, the ammonia is high in them and it can easily foul your tank, i would only suggest them as a very occasional treat.


----------



## Adambrogan

I have seen a few river fish tanks there is one in my local aquatics store with 6 perch in but there are no other fish with them,
Also i have a good friend who has a pond with 2 adult pike in! thats pretty cool : victory:


----------



## Grond

Adambrogan said:


> Also i have a good friend who has a pond with 2 adult pike in! thats pretty cool : victory:


That's pretty lucky! Adult pike will eat others, even if they're nearly the same size.:gasp:


----------



## sandmatt

I want to know how a pet shop can sell barbel :| they need quite specific conditions to be kept properly heathy.


----------



## The Chillinator

Just a word of warning to anyone considering keeping certain coldwater fish. In the UK you will need a licence from Defra to keep or sell any of the following species.

_Abramis ballerus_, Blue bream
_Acipenser_ sp., Huso sp., _Scaphirhynchus_ sp., _Pseudoscaphirhynchus_ sp. and hybrids (sterlets and sturgeons)
_Alburnoides bipunctatus_, Schneider
_Ambloplites rupestris_, Rock bass
_Ameiurus_ sp. (coldwater ameiurid catfishes, including the bullhead, _Ameirus nebulosus_)
_Aspius aspius_, Asp
_Chalcaburnus chalcoides_, Danubian bleak
_Chrondrostoma nasus_, Nase
_Chrondrostoma toxostoma_, Toxostome or French nase
_Ctenopharyngodon idella_, Grass carp
_Hypophthalmichthys molitrix_, Silver carp
_Ictalurus_ sp. (coldwater ictalurid catfishes, including the Channel catfish, _Ictalurus punctatus_)
_Leuciscus souffia_, Blageon
_Lota lota_, Burbot
_Micropterus salmoides_, Large mouthed bass
_Mylopharyngodon piceus_, Black 
or Snail-eating carp
_Oncorhynchus mykiss _(Rainbow 
trout or Steelhead)
_Oncorhynchus_ sp. (Pacific trout)
_Polyodon spathula _and _Psephurus gladius _(paddlefishes)
_Pseudorasbora parva_, Clicker barb or Topmouth gudgeon
_Rhodeus sericeus_, Bitterling
_Salmo salar_ (Non-anadromous, landlocked Salmon)
_Silurus_ sp. (coldwater silurid catfishes including the Wels, 
_Silurus glanis_)
_Stizostedion_ sp., Zander
_Vimba vimba_, Vimba
_Barbus_ sp. (Barbel species, excluding the native Barbus barbus)
_Catostomus commersoni_, Common white sucker
_Channa argus_, Northern snakehead
_Coregonus_ sp. (Whitefishes, excluding the native species C. lavaretus and C. albula)
_Cycleptus elongatus_, Blue sucker
_Cyprinella_ (Notropsis) _lutrensis_, Red shiner or Rainbow dace
_Esox_ sp. (Pikes, excluding the native E. lucius)
_Hucho_ sp. (Danubian Salmon or Taimen)
_Lepomis_ sp. (Pumpkinseeds, 
sunfish, sunbass, crappies, bluegills 
and other Lepomis sp.)
_Leucaspius delineatus_, Motherless minnow
_Misgurnus fossilis_, Weather loach
_Morone_ sp. (Striped bass, White bass and Morone hybrids)
_Myxocyprinus asiaticus_, Chinese sailfin sucker


----------



## Captainmatt29

*pike*



Grond said:


> That's pretty lucky! Adult pike will eat others, even if they're nearly the same size.:gasp:


WOW thats really amazing i think that is a really impressive thing to have in your pond :lol2:


----------



## Grond

Pleccy22 said:


> Just a word of warning to anyone considering keeping certain coldwater fish. In the UK you will need a licence from Defra to keep or sell any of the following species.
> 
> _Cyprinella_ (Notropsis) _lutrensis_, Red shiner or Rainbow dace


Agree with some of these as they're pests or threat to native species if released.

But Rainbow Dace??

I've kept these on and off for donkeys years without a DEFRA license. Not got any at the mo, but bought them from ordinary pet shops with no problem. Also could point you in the direction of a few places that sell grass carp. Used to have one in the pond in the vague hope it would help keep the blanket weed down. Never did though, lazy little beggar! Maybe you need a license to sell some of these but not to keep them?


----------



## Grond

In reply to my own question......

Just googled it and rainbow dace are indeed on the list!

MAFF introduced the Prohibition of Keeping or Release of Live Fish (Specified Species) Order in 1998 in an effort to reduce the number of fishes illegally introduced into freshwaters in England and Wales.

You learn something new every day!


----------



## cjd99

I'm not sure keeping perch with dace is such a good idea, it'll be ok while there small, but as they grow don't be suprised if the dace start disappearing. As you know perch have mouths like buckets. if I were you I'd get rid of the perch and get some roach or any other cyprinid they'll stand a much better chance


----------



## Grond

cjd99 said:


> I'm not sure keeping perch with dace is such a good idea, it'll be ok while there small, but as they grow don't be suprised if the dace start disappearing. As you know perch have mouths like buckets. if I were you I'd get rid of the perch and get some roach or any other cyprinid they'll stand a much better chance


If you read the thread, you'll see we already told him that. It's no longer an issue, the fish are all gone!!


----------

